# Wackelndes Fadenkreuz, ungenaue Waffen...



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

sagt mal:

MUSS DAS SEIN?

Ui - ich muss wohl erklären was mich diesesmal aufregt, auch wenn der Titel des Themas zumindest schon mal die Richtung anzeigt:

Mir geht es "auf den Sack" das bei fast allen halbwegs modernen shooters das Fadenkreuz "wackelt" bzw. beim Snipern das Zielfernrohr zittert.

Ich frage mich warum das sein muss, denn IMHO macht es das ganze nicht realistischer, vor allem da man selber mit Maus auf maximaler Sensitivität genug wackelt und durch diesen möchtegern Realismus öfter daneben schießt als wenn man die Maus auf langsam(er) runter dreht und so dann ewig über's pad fährt was bei meinem Glas-Mousepad einfach nervt, das teil ist halt für Max-Sense IMHO (bin halt nen max-senser - zumindest was die maus angeht, bei spielen drehe ich dann meist auf 50% und das plus die einstellung der Maus macht das ganze schon ziemlich schnell finde ich)?

Oder anders gesagt:

Gibt es z.B. bei Crysis 2 ne Option das ab zu schalten (hab keine gefunden!) bzw. sieht das noch wer so?

Desweiteren stört mich das Waffen - in Spielen -scheinbar immer Ungenauer werden...bei HL-1 (und anderen Spielen aus der Zeit) konnte man bei ner MP noch mehr oder weniger Dauerfeuer geben und traf was, heute trifft man damit keinen Blumentopf mehr (ok ist realistisch!), aber jetzt fängt es schon an, das die Waffen bei kurzem antippen der Maus (also das was man als Feuerstoß bezeichnen würde) rumwackeln als wenn man bei nem MG Dauerfeuer macht und das obwohl man in vielen shootern jetzt nicht gerade nen Neuling ist was Waffen angeht (in COD gehört man zu Einheiten wie Delta Force etc. und die können schießen!) und dann schießt der Charakter wie jemand der Gesoffen hat, aber nicht nur ein bischen was...*kopfschüttel*.

Ach ja, wie komme ich drauf?

Hab heute was von HL-1 im "Was spielt ihr gerade?"-Thema gelesen und das brachte mich auf den Gedanken, weil eine kurze Runde Crysis 2 gespielt habe mit HL-1 im Hinterkopf.

Naja ich frage mich halt - wie oben schon gesagt - was das ganze soll?

und:

Stört das noch wen?

mfg LAX


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Juli 2012)

Der Thread gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer.
Zum Thema : Die einen wollen es, und die andere nicht, ist doch bei allen so.
Das einzige was man beklagen kann ist das, das man es nicht abstellen kann.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

Zu MGs: Die sind größtenteil dafür gedacht, dass man sie irgendwo aufstellt

Und Atmen soll ja auch ganz normal sein

Ne Option das Abzuschalten wirst du nicht finden, dass wäre ja vor allem im MP ein spielerischer Vorteil


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem Beitrag eher an den Einzelspieler also die Kampagne gedacht.
Beim Multiplayer wäre es in der tat sehr gut wenn alle die gleichen Einstellungen haben müssen - muss doch fair bleiben


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

stimme euch zu, das im MP für alle die gleichen regeln gelten sollten  - man könnte das ja server-seitig vorschreiben, dann gäbe es null probleme 

mich stört es halt im SP extrem 

und nein in die rumpelkammer gehört das sicher nicht  - ist ein spiele-thema IMHO

mfg LAX
ps: mal hören was noch für stimmen kommen


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich empfinde es als sinnvollen Schritt hin zu etwas mehr Realismus in Casual-Shootern. Als Sportschütze und Jäger habe ich relativ viel Erfahrung, insbesondere mit Unterschieden zwischen aufgelegtem und nichtaufgelegtem Schießen bei Vergrößerungen von 6x-12x. Wenn du mal auf ~100m ein Ziel, das sich von rechts nach links mit ~20Km/h bewegt im Stehen bei 8x-10x Vergrößerung versuchst zu erlegen, wirst du feststellen, dass selbst kleinste Verschiebungen durch Zittern/Atmen etc. das Absehen (= Zielkreuz) stark schwanken lassen. Daher ist z.B. ein Spiel wie CS, bei dem man in vollem Lauf auf 200 Meter ein sich schnell bewegendes Ziel treffen kann absolut lächerlich vom Waffenverhalten her; aber es sind nunmal primär Spiele, die aufgrund einer Vereinfachung einer größeren Anzahl an Spielern zugänglich sein sollen. Daher setzt sich dieser Pseudo-Realismus erst langsam durch. Da gibts noch andere Baustellen; z.B. , dass Schrotflinten in Spielen meist nur zwischen 5-15 Metern bei einem Schuss tödlich sind. Das ist Bullshit, 12/76 Magnum mit 3,5er Schrot (oder gleich 8er Buckshot)  ist i.d.R. auch noch auf 50 Meter in der letalen Zone absolut tödlich.


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

ja, das mit der shotgun kenne ich...da schießt man auf knappe 15 meter (bei crysis z.B.) und dann fällt der gegner nur um und steht dann wieder auf....d.h. nochmal schießen und auch dann ist ein erfolg immer noch net garantiert 

ach ja:

ich schieße selbst ab und an in RL (besitze ein eigenes Luftgewehr (eine nette Feinwerkbau 300 S) und gehe ab und an auch in den Schützenverein (bin aber - noch - nicht Mitglied da)) und ja, ein wenig wackeln und schon geht der schuss selbst bei einer scheibe (die sich ja selber net bewegt) vorbei...aber es ist halt nicht das, da das ja als high-senser ja eh schon der ab und zu der fall ist das man nen schuss verzieht und man mit diesem wanna-be realismus halt doch im vergleich zu den low-sensern mit den 5-meter stoffpads (gewollte übertreibung) einfach nur im nachteil ist...

mfg LAX


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Juli 2012)

Für mich ist es viel nervender das man bei COD im gehen aus der Hüfte alles trifft, manche rennen dabei
Klar sind das cheats, weil das Spiel eigentlich dies nicht zulässt..Aber an sich müsste man stehenbleiben um jemanden zu treffen zu können.
Mit ner smg im Laufen ohne zielen treffen 3 Schuss du platt ist völlig unrealistisch. Alleine wenn man immer stehenbleiben müsste oder zielend gehend würde, würde das gameplay von COD deutlich fairer machen.
Wenn man so ein Spielgefühl haben will wie in UT dann bitte alles wie in UT ohne das einer alles kann und andere nicht.


----------

